# Kann man den Ladebildschirm eines Applets ändern?



## MPW (20. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ihr kennt das alle, wenn man ein Applet startet/aufruft kommt erstmal das SunLogo mit..leicht animiert was einem mitteilt, das das Applet geladen wird...

Frage: Kann man das z.B. durch ein animiertes gif ersetzen? oder auch erstmal nur abschalten? Vielleicht durch tags im HTML-Code oder sowas?

Hab' schonmal gegoogelt und auch hier im Forum gesucht..aber nix gefunden..


*Offtopic:*
Warum funktioniert die globale Forumssuche nicht mehr?
Ich kann nurnoch in den unterbereichen Allgemeines/Anfängerfragen usw. suchen, aber nicht mehr in allen gleichzeitig...

Danke für Tipps!

MfG
MPW


----------



## lin (20. Aug 2005)

Guck mal hier: 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/special_attributes.html

vielleicht auch hier: 
http://www.codeproject.com/java/javaappletwaitmsg.asp

PS: globale Forumsuche funzt bei mir wie eh und jeh...


----------



## MPW (20. Aug 2005)

Danke für die Links...

Ähm...also bei mir geht sie nicht..da kommt immer ein Fehler von Seite nicht gefunden...


----------

